# Gold Nugget El Grande



## DurocShark (Oct 24, 2010)

I posted this over in casting, but thought I'd post here as well.

I cast gold leaf in PR and made this EG. The El Grande gets a lot of bad press (plastic parts), but it's one of my best sellers, and I *love* the feel of the pen. Being an inexpensive kit doesn't hurt either.

The blank: 






The pen:






http://donimages.com/wood/images/elgrandeblkgldngt01.jpg
http://donimages.com/wood/images/elgrandeblkgldngt02.jpg
http://donimages.com/wood/images/elgrandeblkgldngt04.jpg


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 24, 2010)

Not sure why, but I can't get your photos to load.  I do agree with you on the El Grande - I personally love that pen - I have one of my carry pens made from it.

Linda


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 24, 2010)

Do the links load? 

I've got a friend up in Silicon Valley that has intermittent connectivity trouble with my site for some reason too. I think it's time to jump ship and find a new host...


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 24, 2010)

Crap. it's down for everybody. Sorry... 

here it is attached.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 24, 2010)

The links work for me. Sweet casting! Makes a great looking pen, and I don't even like the El Grande.


----------



## jimm1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I see it and it looks maaaaarvelous


----------



## dasimm (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice. I'm in the middle of my first batch of El Grandes...  I'll have to see how they do before I weigh in on my perception of this pen.


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 26, 2010)

I like the El Grandes myself.  And I DEFINITELY like that one.  Very cool.

Ken


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 26, 2010)

I am mixed on the El Grande but That is an Awesome Pen, That could start getting expensive if mistakes happen


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## gawdelpus (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks pretty "spec"-tactular ! to me ,especially with the black matrix effect :
Cheers ~ John


----------



## glycerine (Oct 26, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## boxerman (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice pen.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 26, 2010)

Thats really a cool put together pour.. I was shocked when I scrolled down a little to see the pen... Thats NOT how I would have pictured it from that pour.    I assume you painted the inside of the blank or something like that.   I really works well in black with the gold flecks.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Oct 26, 2010)

Golden! (sorry)


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 26, 2010)

wow, that really turned out beautifully! As others have stated, didnt expect the end result to have looked that great, WELL DONE!!!!!!


----------



## angboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice- I like it a lot! And how many people can say they have a real "gold" pen!


----------



## hasha2000 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice Pen... And I agree w/alphageek, I thought the pen would look different looking at the blank. I thought there would have been more gold foil in the pen.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 2, 2010)

hasha2000 said:


> Nice Pen... And I agree w/alphageek, I thought the pen would look different looking at the blank. I thought there would have been more gold foil in the pen.




Yeah. I  made some denser gold resin to get the expected look:

http://donimages.com/wood/images/camultblknug04.jpg


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 26, 2011)

where do u get the el grande?


----------



## LouCee (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice looking El Grande. Your blank looks great!


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 26, 2011)

Very sharp. It all really pulls together well. So you are casting the gold flakes on a black tube with clear resin? Sorry if this is a repeat question - I was too impatient to read all the threads.  I like it and it would look good on several kits and more. hmmmm
Martin


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 27, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> Very sharp. It all really pulls together well. So you are casting the gold flakes on a black tube with clear resin? Sorry if this is a repeat question - I was too impatient to read all the threads.  I like it and it would look good on several kits and more. hmmmm
> Martin



No, the blank is a full 3/4" round. I drill it then paint the inside of the hole. The El Grande kit was from Arizona Silhouette I think.

Here's a denser version of that blank. The OP of this thread was an early attempt: 




Fountain Pen Nib 2 by DurocShark, on Flickr


----------



## wizard (Feb 27, 2011)

Beautiful Pen !!!! Very Distinguished Looking !


----------



## wood8ug (Feb 27, 2011)

Very impressive pens, excellent combination of work and materials
Steve


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 27, 2011)

That is SHARP!!! love it! nice job all the way around!


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 27, 2011)

I really think the original pen posted it nicer than the denser cast one.  Just my opinion.  Beautiful pen.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 27, 2011)

great blank and pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 25, 2011)

Don, congratulations on the front page, well deserved.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 25, 2011)

Stunning!
I love that cast blank! I have only recently tried a couple El Grandes (the Streamline version) but so far I think they are very nice for an inexpensive set of components.
Congrats on the front page!


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

That pen in the OP sold in like 20 minutes after showing it.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 25, 2011)

I can see why it sold so quickly. Beautiful pen! Love the gold leaf.


----------



## Mark (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on the front page. It's well deserved. Beautiful!!!


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on the front page. Such a classy, impressive pen.  The El Grande is the only pen I have had customers return due to problems with the parts coming loose or falling apart.  Do you sell these blanks?  I would love to put one on a Cambridge Hybrid or Roman Harvest.
Congrats again! Fantastic pen and great photography of the pen. Well done.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 25, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> Do you sell these blanks?



http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...tegory_id=132&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------



## Tomspens (May 7, 2011)

Great pen!  Is there a place where you can buy the blank?

www.paramountpens.com


----------



## DurocShark (May 7, 2011)

Tomspens said:


> Great pen!  Is there a place where you can buy the blank?
> 
> www.paramountpens.com




Yup!

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...tegory_id=132&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------

